# Best Jacking Points



## raze1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all
Just read a few posts about jacks slipping and damaging body etc.
Does anyone know or maybe have pics of the best points to jack up the car or position axle stands for short / long term work on the TT.

I am gonna be painting my calipers soon and am going to get a trolley jack and 2 axle stands but have no idea the best place to jack up or position the stands while i do the job.

Any info / pics much appreciated.

Ray


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Great site for TT links:

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze7srd4/Audi_TT.html

Links to:

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1557662.phtml

which links to:










(I've done similar but with stands and carpeted covered wooden blocks to protect underseal)


----------



## 4ringsdh (Nov 7, 2006)

I use the rear jacking points for the rear :roll: 
But i use the rear bolt on the front subframe to raise the front. If you remove the cradle from a trolley jack, the hole thats left slots nicely over the bolt and and the jack actually rests on the subframe rather than the bolt. The handy thing though is the bolt protrudes thru the jack hole and prevents slip.
On later TT's you may need a 2nd jack to raise the vehicle slightly on the sill to slide the 1st jack in place under the subframe.
As we use quite heavy duty jacks, we rest the vehicle on the jacks and place axle stands under the subframe or the trailing arms as a safety measure only - we dont lower the the vehicle onto them. (unless we have to remove the subframe! but thats another story...)
Sorry no pics


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The front chassis rail is strongest. See my sig strip.


----------



## raze1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

cheers guys.

Your the best, just love this forum, so much knowledge.

Ray


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

On a roadster the front chassis rail is not the best point to support the car for extended periods - after a while you'll notice that the rear of your doors are higher than they used to be becasue the engine and box and front subframe and suspension are so heavy they begin to flex the body a bit.

Jack under the chassis but then support the car further forward at the subframes (as Dean says) or even under the wishbones and the subframe, all these components are very robust and won't cause undue stress to the body.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Bodies do flex but the double skinned chassis rail is stronger than the floor at the official four point lift position. You'll find the thin floor metal will become permanently distorted, if you jack one side only and support more than half axle weight.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

i've found the best and quickest way to lift the front for working on the car (other than dropping the subframe) is a trolley jack centrally under a 3ft length of 4x4 across the rear of the subframe where it bolts to the body... lift here and then support either end on axle stands. that gives good lateral as well as longtitudinal support.


----------

